# "Raising the Dead:The Men Who Created Frankenstein"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a great book review of a really interesting non-fiction account of real-life experiments of bringing the dead back to life.

The book is "Raising the Dead: The Men Who Created Frankenstein" by Andy Dougan and sounds like a good -although gruesome - read.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...he-Dead-the-men-who-created-Frankenstein.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm guessing most folks would get up and move if someone shoved a tube connected to a live battery up their noses


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow...the article was a good read, I can only imagine how good that book is. I'm gettin' it!


----------

